# Aloe Vera plant



## First Time Tegu (Sep 8, 2010)

I know an aloe vera plant is poisonous to cats/dogs but I was wondering if it also applies to tegus? I would really like to put one in the enclosure but don't want him to get sick WHEN he eats it.


----------



## Nessie (Sep 8, 2010)

Here is a link to a list of edible plants that can go into an enclosure. I don't see aloe on there though.

<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://exoticpets.about.com/gi/o.htm?zi=1/XJ&zTi=1&sdn=exoticpets&cdn=homegarden&tm=13&gps=257_398_1020_595&f=10&tt=12&bt=0&bts=0&zu=http%3A//www.anapsid.org/resources/edible.html" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://exoticpets.about.com/gi/o.htm?zi ... dible.html</a><!-- m -->


----------



## First Time Tegu (Sep 8, 2010)

I have looked on the harmful plant list as well and do not see it there... my guess is the worst that could happen is it may give him the runs. I imagine it doesn't taste that good either so maybe he won't eat it.


----------



## Orion (Sep 9, 2010)

I would avoid using it since it can be harmful to some animals. Tegus tend to eat stuff and ask questions later. Mine tried to eat a digital thermometer the other day. I was ucky it had a wire attached and I caught it when I did.


----------

